# You and your kids, You and your dog, You and your cat, You and something you lOVE



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

> I love this dude.


^Hypothetical question......would it be creepy if I photoshop'd myself next to you two in that picture and framed it? Just asking.....


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Troisi said:


> ^Hypothetical question......would it be creepy if I photoshop'd myself next to you two in that picture and framed it? Just asking.....


Not at all. There's plenty of empty space. Go for it.

:wink:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe I'll photoshop myself sailing in the background!




(Sorry, I blame the caffeine.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here I am with my Grammy. I miss her a lot. 








Here I am with my cat.








Here I am hanging out with my friends.








Here I am with some musical instruments.








Here I am with my little brother.








Here I am with Sigmund, one of my favorite rats. I miss him. 








Here I am with Kiska. I miss her too.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

@snail, you're just like my sister. The paintings especially are things she would do.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Troisi said:


> ^Hypothetical question......would it be creepy if I photoshop'd myself next to you two in that picture and framed it? Just asking.....


You could take it to another level of creepy and remove @vivacissimamente's face, and replace it with your face.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You could take it to another level of creepy and remove @vivacissimamente's face, and replace it with your face.


I thought that was what he was gonna do in the first place haha


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and my favorite DJ Frontliner!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

myself and my daughter, about as good as I could get of us


----------



## Halcy0n (Aug 24, 2009)

Myself and my camera...I would post a pic of my boyfriend, but he might get mad, so here's the next best thing.


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

Oscar and I.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

It was when I went to a rave couple months ago where I was playin my set. I got to meet my favorite DJs
edit:stupid lag


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Me and my daughter, me and my best friend and me and my Swiss chocolate.
Oh, and, of course, me and my boyfriend ^^


----------



## alyssa_ (May 8, 2011)

Not the greatest picture...


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Me and my boyfriend )) Damn, we're cute.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

:3


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok...let's try this again ;P


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

People/things I love. (excluding family, because I don't have one picture of all of us, or even just a few of us.)

The two people I trust and care about the most outside of family



















My cat Happy :3










My dog Dexter 










My keyboard. Although I am not good at playing, I enjoy trying.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Not uploading wife pics without permission. Here are the two next best things.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Something I got interested in recently.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

*Things I love (not complete)*








Nature & isolation (minus the camera guy)








Fiance <3








Fiance with our twin girls








I love dogs...








Well, any animal really


----------



## Mr. Morph (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

Me and my kitten~ 

Me and my bf


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Two friends and a campfire.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

My son and our cat

&


Me with my daughter


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

d'awwww. Only leaving this up for a little while.


----------

